

What order should I show my girlfriend the Star Wars trilogies? - xer

She has never seen any before. Should I start with the old ones for the story or the new ones for her to easier get hooked?
======
onion2k
Start with the old ones, and then stop.

~~~
trebor
Agreed. She won't be missing out on anything by skipping the "prequel"
trilogy.

------
ChikkaChiChi
In order of release date: IV - V - VI - I - II - III. There are a lot of
references in the movies filmed later that are meant to give you chills
because you know how things turn out later.

------
boot
On a side note, I've always found this review spot on and very funny. In case
you are in the mood to hear someone criticize the new movies for... about as
long as the movie itself.

[http://redlettermedia.com/plinkett/star-wars/star-wars-
episo...](http://redlettermedia.com/plinkett/star-wars/star-wars-
episode-1-the-phantom-menace/)

------
jgeorge
IV. Then stop there for a while. Star Wars has been out for what, 35 years or
so now, so if she hasn't seen ANY of them yet, they may simply not be her
cuppa tea. If she likes it, go with V and VI, and then if she still likes it,
stop there. No point in ruining her enjoyment by showing her I-III.

------
ZeroGravitas
This outlines several options:

[http://static.nomachetejuggling.com/machete_order.html](http://static.nomachetejuggling.com/machete_order.html)

With a long justification for skipping episode one and watching the rest in
this order: IV, V, II, III, VI

------
DanBC
Start with the old ones, because that's what most of the cultural reference
comes from. Then, when she's watching some movie and they're talking about the
Death Star or wookies or whatnot she'll know what they're talking about.

